# [Linux]  Evolution  GMail

## admin

Ubuntu 10.04    .
     ,   ',  ,   , , . 
      IM-볺,   . 
 볺 ,    Ubuntu   Juick      Evolution,    볺,   -        :   
  ,    .    -   evolution  gwibber: 

```
rm /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications/evolution
rm /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications/gwibber
```

 ,       GMail: 

```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gm-notify-maintainers/ppa
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install gm-notify
```

     -  - GMail notifier configuration , !,  :

----------


## bigmozes

,  ,    ,   볺.

----------

